# IGR for Mosquitoes? (Insect Growth Regulator)



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It would be most effective against a short range mosquito like the asian tiger mosquito that has a range of about 300 ft. Most Mosquitos have ranges that are 1-3 miles, others even longer. The longer the range, the less impact your treatment is going to have.

Personally, I think investing in a flowtron bug zapper would be be a more effective use of your money.


----------



## myselfandme (Apr 23, 2016)

A bug zapper? A bug zapper? Really? I thought the general consensus was bug zappers don't work..?

I'm always open to new ideas, however!

As far as what _kind_ of mosquitoes I have; I have no clue. They're usually a small pile of blood and guts by the time I see them up close! :biggrin2: **whack**

I'll certainly look into that bug zapper. IGR is quite expensive!

My main question was just trying to figure out of IGR has _any _effect on mosquitoes, regardless of species. The Talstar I spray in the brush is a slower kill, but it kills them.

I was worried the IGR in the mix would just be a waste, since any mosquito exposed to the Talstar would be dead soon, before it laid eggs.

But, I'm just a novice, trying to protect my family from ticks and mosquitoes, so we can enjoy our yard! I'm willing to try most anything if it kills the nasty bugs!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've found the Flowtron units very effective against Mosquitos,even without the attractant. I don't necessarily believe the coverage claims, but I really don't care about whether it protects 3/4 of an acre or 1.5 rating. 

The only drawback is that it takes out most flying insects. It doesn't distinguish between harmful or beneficial. 

You want to hang it away from your deck or patio, the falling insect ash/parts can make a mess.


----------



## myselfandme (Apr 23, 2016)

Well the thought of turning on a machine to automatically suck up mosquitoes sure beats spraying chemicals over 2 acres of woods all the time!

The Flowtron units seem to have low ratings on Amazon. I saw the 'Mosquito Magnet' brand and they had much better reviews. Any thoughts?


----------

